# Help with dish hd install



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

I want to put up a dish hd dish at my camper which is in the middle of the woods. I got a free dish given to me. It has 2 lnbs, not 3 like mine at home. It'll be in 37376 zip code in Tennessee. I used an app and can see 110 119 129 great. The others are sketchy in the edge of trees. At home I'm on the 61.5 and the other 2 that go with it, with local hd, due to trees. I'd like to get local channels for college football for sure. I think I have to have3 lnbs for that. Not sure. I imagine locals are out of Chattanooga.
I'm thinking I need to order a 3 lnb for this. I ran an rg6 and it's about 200-250' to the only clearing. Will this be ok? I only want 1 coax from the dish. I'm wanting to order a used 222k twin tuner and have 2 tv's in the camper. 1 hd 1standard. I Need to know exactly what switches and lnb I need to get for this. It's 2.5hours drive from me and I'm only there on weekends with zero phone signal for internet. Critical that I get the correct things ordered asap so I have them by Friday evening when I head out. I'm gonna get it on the proper pole And correctly installed. In the pic I was Just trying to get a signal and making do with What I had there.





















. Thanks for any help!!! This is the lnb I got given to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check eBay for three sats LNBF 1000.2 for Western Arc [usually WA 1000.4 is more expensive]


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

P Smith said:


> check eBay for three sats LNBF 1000.2 for Western Arc [usually WA 1000.4 is more expensive]


So the 119 110 and 129 are western arc? Do I need to find out what the local channels are on for that zip? Seems like I read that locals are on 119 in some areas. Just trying to learn, not questioning your knowledge. Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, try James Long web site - URL in his signature


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

If it says turbo hybrid is that ok?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Assuming that your picture is a 1000.2 dish, and that is an EASTERN ARC 1000.2 LNB, you should be OK IF you can see 61.5 and 72.7 LNBs, AND your camper can see the same spotbeam as your home location. Since you have to drive 150 miles (approx) to your camper, this may not be the case. 77 on the Eastern Arc is used mostly for SD versions of the cable channels, although there were some locals that needed that in the past.

The other thing that might work is getting a Western Arc 1000.2 LNB (Western arc = 129,119, and 110).

www.dishpointer.com can tell you where to aim your camper dish to.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

61.5 is in the trees up there. I'm gonna need to get a wa and do 110 119 and129. Now to the switch and coax question please. 200 to 250' ok? Do I just need a dp separator at the rear of the vip222k or 211k or whatever I order?? How will the extra fees be? $7 for the1extra receiver?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Your ZIP is in the Nashville DMA, and the HD locals are on the western arc 129 sat and eastern arc 61.5 sat.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

I've read online all day and still haven't figured this out. I know what lnb I need now but still don't understand what switch(s) to order. This seems like the second most basic setup you have after a single tv install. Nobody knows how?


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

NYDutch said:


> Your ZIP is in the Nashville DMA, and the HD locals are on the western arc 129 sat and eastern arc 61.5 sat.


Thanks for that info


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

If you order a 211k, 211z, or Wally, you won't need a Node or any switches at all. Just a coax from the LNB to the receiver.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

NYDutch said:


> If you order a 211k, 211z, or Wally, you won't need a Node or any switches at all. Just a coax from the LNB to the receiver.


I need a twin tuner with hd, I want 2 tv's In the camper


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then run two coax cables 
or 
get DPP+ LNBF 1000.4 WA with a separator at the dual tuner STB


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

P Smith said:


> then run two coax cables
> or
> get DPP+ LNBF 1000.4 WA with a separator at the dual tuner STB


Thanks for the Help. it's approx 200to 250 ft to the dish. Hopefully that's not too far away. I may try the double coax. Its fairly cheap anyway.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

Any truth to this ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you know about DPP/DPP+/DPH/DPZ/DPX technology ? if not, look for recent James Long post where he gave details;
in short - one cable for two tuners start using with a separator..


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

P Smith said:


> you know about DPP/DPP+/DPH/DPZ/DPX technology ? if not, look for recent James Long post where he gave details;
> in short - one cable for two tuners start using with a separator..


I did see it mentioned in one of his posts last night. I'm just gonna take my722k from home for now. Since I have the eatern arc at home and have to use western at the camper it'll itself out when I connect to the dish correct? Will it flag my account that it's using a different dish setup?


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

P Smith said:


> you know about DPP/DPP+/DPH/DPZ/DPX technology ? if not, look for recent James Long post where he gave details;
> in short - one cable for two tuners start using with a separator..


My dish at home is a 1000.4 Eastern I guess, with 3 lnbs 2together and 1 farther out and I have locals. It only has1coax from the dish best I can see. The Back of my 722k has a separator I think it is and then another switch that a cable goes to the second tv from. If I take my receiver then it'll be an identical setup except for the inn and arc


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will need to do a Check Switch on the receiver when you move it from one system to the other. Connected to a correctly aimed EA dish the receiver will find 61.5, 72.7 and 77 (or just the first two in your LNB doesn't have 77). Connected to a correctly aimed WA dish the receiver will find 110-119-129. The receiver does not automatically look for a new switch/antenna configuration when you change dishes - you have to run the Check Switch.

Properly aimed is the fun part. If the 110-119-129 dish is not aimed you may end up with the satellites on the wrong inputs (and need to turn the dish the correct direction to fix the problem) or no satellites found. It has been a while since I aimed a dish from scratch.

The separator on the back of the 722 should stay with the receiver. The input to that connector would run to the first port on the LNB. The 722 has an RF output for your second TV (if you are not looking for HD on both sets and are willing to share tuners). It is probably the simplest setup. Except for the special case of "Wally" receivers and the new Dish Pro Hybrid LNB DISH needs a single coax for each separate receiver. The 722 is nice as it is one receiver that serves two TVs. I believe the 222 also needs a separator (one cable from the dish split at the back of the receiver).

The wiring diagrams can get more complicated ... inserting switches between the dish and the receiver. But there still needs to be one cable between that final switch and the receiver. Inserting a switch does not save on cabling.

DIRECTV has "SWM" (single wire multi-switch) where multiple receivers can share one coax but you're installing DISH. The closest DISH comes to SWM is the new "Dish Pro Hybrid" where multiple Wally receivers can be connected to a single cable from a specific LNB. Otherwise DISH is one receiver per coax.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks!!! If I did buy a 222k which was recommended to me by an rver, I'd have to pay the$7 fee correct?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sure


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

$10 dual tuner receiver fee.

With the DPP Separator, you only need 1 cable going from the LNB to the 722 / 222 separator.

For 250 feet - you may want to consider using RG11 instead of just RG6 cable for most of the length. Using the RG6 inside the camper would be fine.

And yes - if you are carrying a receiver between the sites, you have to do a Check switch when you change the dish setup. Menu, 6, 1, 1 then choose "Check Switch". No external switches are required.

"Joy Jeff Wright" are not completely up to date on how Dish works now.


----------



## Pointhunter75 (Sep 3, 2018)

scooper said:


> $10 dual tuner receiver fee.
> 
> With the DPP Separator, you only need 1 cable going from the LNB to the 722 / 222 separator.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm pretty sure I can shorten the distance. I just bought a western arc dish from an installer. He filled me in on everything. Thanks to everybody for the Help.


----------

